# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Apparently Gamebird shooting is cruel? Raving Vegan??????

## Reindeer

This is just a snippet of the drivel being spewed by another of NZME antis. Funnily enough a Waikato Uni Teacher just like NZME Waikato Uni lecturer, sorry firearms expert  :ORLY:  

The shooters get up before dawn, don camouflage suits and war paint, trek down to lakes, ponds and rivers, and install themselves in hidden huts called maimai to wait for daylight. When they spot their targets they train powerful firearms on them and blast them out of the sky.

Just moments before the birds were sleeping peacefully, heads resting gently on their backs. Next to them their lifelong partners, also sleeping peacefully.
Suddenly their watery refuge is turbulent with panicking family and friends, the air filled with their cries.

Terrified, they take to the sky in an effort to escape, only to be picked off by shooters who fist pump and whoop in delight when they make a kill.

There is so much wrong with duck shooting that it is hard to know where to begin, but we could start with sentience.

By the way you big bag nasty duck shooters, shes a member of safe and they want us banned  :Wtfsmilie:  :Psychotic: 
Full Article here
Sandra Kyle: Duck-shooting is cowardly and cruel - Opinion - NZ Herald News

----------


## Ryan



----------


## JoshC

She's probably right. But we have a sh*t load of fun doing it, spend time in awesome places with our best friends and family, take organic sustainable harvested meat home, and it's legal - so she can suck eggs.

----------


## kidmac42

The way that animals and birds are treated at the meat works, I would much rather do my own killing.

----------


## P38

Apart from Donald and Daffy

"Do Ducks recognise family associations and do they have friends?"

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Awaian

> She's probably right. But we have a sh*t load of fun doing it, spend time in awesome places with our best friends and family, take organic sustainable harvested meat home, and it's legal - so she can suck eggs.


No, no. No eggs, Vegan, remember?

----------


## Gibo

> No, no. No eggs, Vegan, remember?


He said suck, not swalllow

----------


## Reindeer

Vegan/Animals rights activists always try and bestow human emotions on animals to try and create a parallel in order to garner support from people that are easily led.

I tell you what though. I cannot stand the wanton slaughter of bean,carrots,spinach and so forth that is going on.
These plants are going about thier own buisiness to wake up early morning and some grubby market gardener cutting down entire family groups  :Omg:  some arent event kept just slashed and left to rot!!! This has to stop!!! Vege's have rights too and this practice needs to be banned,OUTRIGHT

----------


## Pointer

Veganism is a disease of the times, and a symptom of affluence. There are millions of starving people in this world who would kill for a feed of duck (or anything) right now.

I wonder how many vegans would stick to their beliefs in times of hardship? Morals and ethics go out the window when it comes down to survival.

----------


## Tommy

> Apart from Donald and Daffy
> 
> "Do Ducks recognise family associations and do they have friends?"
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


My mate has a dozen or so ducks that live on his back paddock. One of them is missing a leg and gets gang raped by the rest! Is it OK to just shoot the rapey ones perhaps?

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## P38

> My mate has a dozen or so ducks that live on his back paddock. One of them is missing a leg and gets gang raped by the rest! Is it OK to just shoot the rapey ones perhaps?


 @Tommy

How do you know this is rape?

Maybe the one legged Duck is a total slut who is totally into this and has given consent, quack quack!

Can an animal even understand the concept of Rape?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Nathan F

Sandra Kyle can go fuck herself

----------


## Tahr

> Sandra Kyle can go fuck herself


So, you don't like her?  :Grin:

----------


## Nathan F

> So, you don't like her?


Correct and everything she stands for. I'm sure the sentiment would be mutual  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Exactly P38 - referring to a duck as rapey is the same anthropomorphism as what Sandra kyle uses. Which brings me to my point, there may be a logical explanation.  I know when my hens are ready to be mated because they squat and drag their bodies on the ground in front if the cock, perhaps it is the same in ducks? I assume of course that a one legged duck would do a lot of squatting. Or failing that, maybe a dominance thing as in other species? Or last put not least, maybe he has too many drakes and not enough hens?

The big questions in life.

----------


## gsp follower

> This is just a snippet of the drivel being spewed by another of NZME antis. Funnily enough a Waikato Uni Teacher just like NZME Waikato Uni lecturer, sorry firearms expert  
> 
> The shooters get up before dawn, don camouflage suits and war paint, trek down to lakes, ponds and rivers, and install themselves in hidden huts called maimai to wait for daylight. When they spot their targets they train powerful firearms on them and blast them out of the sky.
> 
> *Just moments before the birds were sleeping peacefully, heads resting gently on their backs. Next to them their lifelong partners, also sleeping peacefully.
> Suddenly their watery refuge is turbulent with panicking family and friends, the air filled with their cries.
> *
> Terrified, they take to the sky in an effort to escape, only to be picked off by shooters *who fist pump and whoop in delight* when they make a kill.
> 
> ...


run bambi its a human :Grin: 
fuck off you simpering vegetable murdering education wasting probably 4 eyed twat who probably still believes mummy found her via a stork.



> *who fist pump and whoop in delight*


massive your fame precedes you :Grin: 



> *Next to them their lifelong partners*,


with mallards or young parries is she on crack??

----------


## Martin358

My older brother [who i dont speak to any more] is a vegetarian except when he used to visit, then he would eat any meat we cooked and clean up any leftovers.

----------


## Reindeer

Nah not crack. The complete lack of meat,reasoning and blind faith in veganism well turn a healthy brain to shite in no time at all. 
Crazy as a cart load of monkeys.

----------


## gonetropo

my sister was a vego, after a  month  in a coma on a drip feed she woke up having the doc tell her to eat some damn meat as she had wasted away to under 40kg.
that was the end of her meat free days

----------


## Rushy

The mindless shredding of carrot or crushing of garlic being a case in point Reindeer.

----------


## EeeBees

> Veganism is a disease of the times, and a symptom of affluence. There are millions of starving people in this world who would kill for a feed of duck (or anything) right now.
> 
> I wonder how many vegans would stick to their beliefs in times of hardship? Morals and ethics go out the window when it comes down to survival.


Hear, hear, Pointer...

----------


## Sideshow

Well with our little river out the back here we see drakes rapping hens all the time even when they have ducklings....they meet be close family and friends though :Zomg: 
And that's why I only try and shoot drakes :Thumbsup: ..........must be why they never asked me to do jury service?

----------


## FatLabrador

> Sandra Kyle can go fuck herself


Did you just assume it's gender

----------


## kotuku

> So, you don't like her?


living proofe that
!  DNA aint perfect
2 NZ MSM are just a bunch of overrated lazy arseholes

----------


## keneff

> The way that animals and birds are treated at the meat works, I would much rather do my own killing.


Ditto. Of COURSE Kylie is a teacher. Writer? Open to opinion, e.g. The ducks 're being shot out of the sky, apparently while sleeping. What the duck? Lifetime partners? Drakes are merciless gang rapists, ducks are sluts. Fact of life, Kylie. Of course, that's no reason for shooting the buggers, but as stated, it's sustainable meat harvest, good protein. Next she'll be accusing us of bloodlust. HMMM - She might be right.

----------


## kotuku

perhaps if she really thought about it shed realise her creation involved a length of meat..................unless of course cucumbers have the capacity for a spot of sperm production.....I rest my case

heres the 100% authorative definition of veganism via the Topp   twins
Vegan at ya BBQ-that ll be tomato sauce on the her paper napkin.

----------


## P38

> Attachment 68533
> Attachment 68534
> The mindless shredding of carrot or crushing of garlic being a case in point Reindeer.


 @Rushy

That's a clear case of vegetable abuse if ever I saw one. 

That poor carrot has been forcefully separated from its family and friends while peacefully sleeping in the Oakune volcanic soils where it was born. 
Only to be violently beheaded then viciously and cruelly shredded while still alive, losing copious amounts of carrot juice in the process all so those blood thirsty Vegans can enjoy eating a raw salad.

And don't even get me started on the unfortunate Garlic.  :Yuush: 

Those bloody cruel Vegans have a lot to answer for.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> 
> That's a clear case of vegetable abuse if ever I saw one. 
> 
> That poor carrot has been forcefully separated from its family and friends while peacefully sleeping in the Oakune volcanic soils where it was born. 
> Only to be violently beheaded then viciously and cruelly shredded while still alive, losing copious amounts of carrot juice in the process all so those blood thirsty Vegans can enjoy eating a raw salad.
> 
> And don't even get me started on the unfortunate Garlic. 
> 
> ...


Right on the money Pete.  They should be publicly flogged.  Even I couldn't post the photos of the poor iceberg lettuce.  Cruelty in the extreme.

----------


## P38

> Right on the money Pete.  They should be publicly flogged.  Even I couldn't post the photos of the poor iceberg lettuce.  Cruelty in the extreme.


We need to lobby the Government and the UN to put a stop to this violence against and abuse of Vegetable rights.

A total Ban on owning and using vegetable shredders is the only way forward.

I understand Iceberg Lettuce is currently on the endangered species list yet it is still being bought and sold for huge sums of money for the sole purpose of shredding its delicate young leaves so these Vegans can consume them in the form of raw salad.

Where's Sandra Kyle when you need her?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gonetropo

Now this is vegetable abuse !!! (probably underage too)

----------


## Maca49

Your just a bunch of bloody cruel bastards! I don't know how I associate with you! Keep it up guys, I liked the bit about " panicked families" the world is fcuked!!! :Grin:

----------


## wsm junkie

> Attachment 68533
> Attachment 68534
> The mindless shredding of carrot or crushing of garlic being a case in point Reindeer.


 @Admin - can these images be removed, this is blatant sadistic treatment of innocent vegetables at its worst! I can't believe the extremes vegans go to to satisfy their fetish - shocking!  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> @Admin - can these images be removed, this is blatant sadistic treatment of innocent vegetables at its worst! I can't believe the extremes vegans go to to satisfy their fetish - shocking!


Ha ha ha ha classic piss take.

----------


## nelpop

I cant understand why some of you would want to give this poor women a hard time. Isn't it obvious that shes suffering from a meat deficiency.  :Wink:

----------


## kotuku

> I cant understand why some of you would want to give this poor women a hard time. Isn't it obvious that shes suffering from a meat deficiency.


Sisters are doin it for themselves. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Boaraxa

> Veganism is a disease of the times, and a symptom of affluence. There are millions of starving people in this world who would kill for a feed of duck (or anything) right now.
> 
> I wonder how many vegans would stick to their beliefs in times of hardship? Morals and ethics go out the window when it comes down to survival.


Last week My eldest daughter 15 declared she was a vegan WTF why I asked she replied that her & her friend had watched 7 youtube clips but declined to show me what ones , im pleased to say after me hassling her all week about those crackpots shes decided just to be a vegetarian now as she likes milk lol...give it another week il dish up some marinaded back steaks  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

The hours I spend out there in the freezing cold,with a few decoys to attract the duck and "hooters" the bitch called the duck caller.I don't shoot alot of ducks but geeze i put the effort in to bag a feed.

 She would be sitting inside in front of a warm fire burning wood eating veges that have been torn out of the dirt,then drowned under a tap.  At least I drown my spuds in watties. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> Ditto. Of COURSE Kylie is a teacher. Writer? Open to opinion, e.g. The ducks 're being shot out of the sky, apparently while sleeping. What the duck? Lifetime partners? Drakes are merciless gang rapists, ducks are sluts. Fact of life, Kylie. Of course, that's no reason for shooting the buggers, but as stated, it's sustainable meat harvest, good protein. Next she'll be accusing us of bloodlust. HMMM - She might be right.


theres your mistake to keneff like the galacticly stupid mrs kyle your assigning human values to animals that operate via a far longer and far more sensible ,if at times seemingly cruel, system called survival of the fittest aka nature.
jesus watch a farm the day the rams are put out then she,d really have something to cry about :Grin: 
*do your still hear them Clarisse the cabbages*?
* do you still hear the cabbages screaming* :Grin:

----------


## rewd

The ear muffs when using the lawn mower are not for the noise of the mower and after running wildly out of control in an orgy of slaughter with the weed eater the ACC bill for my therapy is huge.But I do say a prayer over the compost bin and worm farm.Is it enough to save my soul???
Picked up a hitch hiker,driving along and here is a half grown possum playing chicken on the highway,lined it up but could feel her unease so let it live.Next thing she wants to stop and try and rescue the fucking thing playing chicken herself.Left her there figured someone else could deal with the fruit loop.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Last week My eldest daughter 15 declared she was a vegan WTF why I asked she replied that her & her friend had watched 7 youtube clips but declined to show me what ones , im pleased to say after me hassling her all week about those crackpots shes decided just to be a vegetarian now as she likes milk lol...give it another week il dish up some marinaded back steaks


My boy said he was going to be a vegetarian one day while his mum was trying to persuade him to eat his mince (shes vege also).  I asked what about steak, bacon and salami.  He said those are exceptions to his otherwise vegetarian way of living but he definitely wasn't having any more mince!

----------


## gonetropo

> My boy said he was going to be a vegetarian one day while his mum was trying to persuade him to eat his mince (shes vege also).  I asked what about steak, bacon and salami.  He said those are exceptions to his otherwise vegetarian way of living but he definitely wasn't having any more mince!


if it was liver not mince i would understand. apart from spud, kumara and onions i have been pretty much vege free for 40 plus years

----------


## gonetropo

Off to hunt down some cabbages................

----------


## kotuku

some of those vegeetarians and vegans have the most foul farts you d ever want to inhale.
I remember one a late mate of mine hooked up with-she hated us shooters (well she was just so easy to take the piss out of),but iremember we had a flat"formal" dinner one night and invited her-during the meal she lifted an arse cheek and let it rumble -we gagged cause it smelt. like sticking ya head in a dead fermenting elephants arse.one mate 10/9 pissed yelled out "ffs grab the serratone on the bathroom walls before its gassed to death."
dunno why but she walked out into the night with her tittties in a right tangle and never came back.
general agreement was thank god they hadnt done the lengthwise lambada cause at the point of no return we could have had a major environmental catastrophe on our hands which buggers up good drinking time!!
anyhow the red indians were dead right -vegetarian -name given piss poor hunter!!-extrapolate that -(massive can i use that term)vegan-extremely retarded vegetarian

----------


## Lore

So let's take veganism to it's logical conclusion...

In their vision of the future there are no more animals being hunted or farmed, so all the arable land would have to be used to grow enough vegetables.  That means no more bushland, no wetlands, no river beds, hedgerows or forests.  Poorer countries would be made to farm things like kale and the subsistence farmers wouldn't be able to afford the produce they grow, like what happened in Central and South America.  Natural habitats would be destroyed, rainforests leveled, rivers polluted, species decimated, severe weather would cause enormous famines and the added industry would destroy the environment locally, then globally.

When you produce your food by presenting your credit card at an sustainable-organic-free-range-vegan-plastic-free café you apparently get to malign everything else outside your bubble.

----------


## gonetropo

can you imagine the pest animal increase if all lands were turned to crop farms

----------


## MB

Sorry to be off-message with the forum, but I thought it was well understood that meat production requires more land than crop production. The animals have to eat something. Happy to be corrected though.

MB (definitely not a vegetarian!)

----------


## Lore

Meat and dairy farming does take up more space and resources but provides a lot more protein for the space.  I'm not saying organic veg farming is bad, it's great, but if we were to switch to veganism worldwide we would need masses more quinoa, amaranth and black beans etc. to be grown.  Usually when a market in those kinds of items expands rapidly what happens is poorer countries that don't have the luxury of making environmentally friendly choices rip up subsistence farmers (and usually rainforests) to sell/lease the land to farming corps.  It happened with quinoa in central America where the locals used to live on milk, meat and potatoes from their farms, got paid to mass produce quinoa, it got shipped to vegans in Auckland and the farmers found they had barely enough money to buy their food.  Then when that hipster food fad ends they're screwed, the industry leaves, stops paying them all together and they starve for a few years while they convert their family farm back to how they used to operate...if they can.

https://www.theguardian.com/commenti...e-truth-quinoa

It's the dark side of hipster vegan food trends.
Not to get too haughty but the best way I can think of getting food is getting it yourself.  From the garden or the hill.  And that's my aim.

----------


## gonetropo

hell i only eats spuds and onions as vege. no fruit and no f...ing salad even in a burger
i am doomed

----------


## Russian 22.

> I cant understand why some of you would want to give this poor women a hard time. Isn't it obvious that shes suffering from a meat deficiency.


She's going to have give herself it cos she ain't a looker.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lore

Sandra Kyle: All hunting is animal cruelty - NZ Herald

Just skimmed an old one of hers from 2015.  She really, really hates hunters.

----------


## gsp follower

> This is just a snippet of the drivel being spewed by another of NZME antis. Funnily enough a Waikato Uni Teacher just like NZME Waikato Uni lecturer, sorry firearms expert  
> 
> The shooters get up before dawn, don camouflage suits and war paint, trek down to lakes, ponds and rivers, and install themselves in hidden huts called maimai to wait for daylight. When they spot their targets they train powerful firearms on them and blast them out of the sky.
> 
> Just moments before the birds were sleeping peacefully, heads resting gently on their backs. Next to them their lifelong partners, also sleeping peacefully.
> Suddenly their watery refuge is turbulent with panicking family and friends, the air filled with their cries.
> 
> *Terrified, they take to the sky in an effort to escape, only to be picked off by shooters who fist pump and whoop in delight when they make a kill.*
> 
> ...


dont know who,s maimais she,s bbeen in but blasting from the skys ???
aint seen to much of that over the last oh 10 years dopey cow.
she trying to make duck life like a episode of shortland street.
she,s after your arse massive :Grin: 
picked off she is dreaming more like the birds are unlucky enough to run into patterns thrown left right behind an occassionaly in front.
she forgot to add ''they are so crass they eat feasts over the dead carcasses of these fallen heroes of the bird world and toast threr murderous intent''
lady are you interested in sex and travelling?

----------


## Survy

Utter sjw bull paki written by a snowflake who will melt during opening weekend.....

----------


## Reindeer

Nuff said, have another blade of grass you meat hating bstards. 

NO PUDDING FOR YOU

----------


## Sideshow

> Apart from Donald and Daffy
> 
> "Do Ducks recognise family associations and do they have friends?"
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Breeding time here watching the rape as I type! Yep four Mallards on one hen!
Would that be classed as associates our friends  :Wtfsmilie:  Id post a pic but that might be a step to far :Zomg:

----------


## Sideshow

> @Tommy
> 
> How do you know this is rape?
> 
> Maybe the one legged Duck is a total slut who is totally into this and has given consent, quack quack!
> 
> Can an animal even understand the concept of Rape?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Dont know @P38 ask a Donkey our sheep from the Middle East  :Zomg:

----------


## Sideshow

> So let's take veganism to it's logical conclusion...
> 
> In their vision of the future there are no more animals being hunted or farmed, so all the arable land would have to be used to grow enough vegetables.  That means no more bushland, no wetlands, no river beds, hedgerows or forests.  Poorer countries would be made to farm things like kale and the subsistence farmers wouldn't be able to afford the produce they grow, like what happened in Central and South America.  Natural habitats would be destroyed, rainforests leveled, rivers polluted, species decimated, severe weather would cause enormous famines and the added industry would destroy the environment locally, then globally.
> 
> When you produce your food by presenting your credit card at an sustainable-organic-free-range-vegan-plastic-free café you apparently get to malign everything else outside your bubble.


 @Lore you hit the nail on the head....just add that when we get to this stage we will have to wipe out all animals as they will be eating our food source hence becoming pests. Thanks but I really like animals not only because there made of meat. If you go to the coal face of  conservation you will find that hunters do most of the hard yards and spend the most money on increasing the habitat of there duck ponds and wet lands. Point that out to the next vegan that trys to convert you. Just ask this question whens the last time you planted a tree, cleaned a pond built nesting boxs? Oh if you think Im all talk heres what I made over the weekend. 


Them be the four rappers, nesting house above.

----------


## Lore

Yea Sideshow but the vegan idea of hunting is that these hapless creatures need the protection of brave vegans.  Not that they have developed ways of surviving.  If you've ever watched Life Below Zero (if not check it out) there was a guy called Glen (I think) who lived alone in the Brookes Range of Alaska with no machinery.  One day while he was out hunting he says, "There are no animals that evolved to be food for other animals.  Everything out here is trying to survive, even the plants and trees don't want to be eaten."  The idea vegoes have is that you walk into a field and shoot into the sky and some cute ducks fall out of the sky ready to eat.  Because they don't understand the hours and hours it takes to create a habitat, train a dog, maintain a gun, process meat, hide yourself, have patience and stealth, etc., etc. (neither do I but I'm working on it).  And that's not to say anything about the generations that incrementally developed and passed down these tools and skills.  Same with all kinds of hunting.  

When you simplify the process to it's grossest terms you can have the luxury of acting as if it's the lowest form of human behavior, not the highest.

----------


## Cordite

> The way that animals and birds are treated at the meat works, I would much rather do my own killing.


There is a prima facie animal welfare case here.  Hunters should loudly and publicly oppose abattoirs.  That will get the message across.

----------


## MB

I think these campaigns are particularly visceral against hunters  because of the perception that we enjoy killing. Common sense arguments about pest control and crop protection fall in deaf ears. Theyre not interested, its about animal welfare whatever the wider costs.

----------


## gonetropo

i have killed 10k rabbits alone in canterbury , 22lr and a 12gu (and some other ridiculous stuff). i hate to see animals suffer be it wounded, virus or traps that leave them to starve or rot internally. what the vegan nutters seem to realise is that even plants have predators that need controlling

----------


## Gibo

Plants bleed too

----------


## kotuku

opinions ,arseholes armpits and feet everyone has em gents and at times all the fuckers stink! lazy MSM arseholes after headlines vs fact well thats a constant steaming pile of stink.
duckshooting -bring it on! to all self opinonated expert vegans go suck a serviette

----------

